# Hickory NC Narrow Gauge Convention - Anyone going?



## SteaminNuc (Nov 2, 2016)

Unless my search function is malfunctioning, I see no talk about the upcoming NG convention in Hickory, NC. 
I'll be there Wednesday only, driving up in the morning, returning home at night. I'll have a sales table, look for Southern Steam Trains, at table J8. A variety of NG items. 
Hope to see you there.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Sent you a PM about the name.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

A secret? 






41st National Narrow Gauge Convention – September 1-4, 2021, Hickory, NC







41nngc.com


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg Elmassian said:


> A secret?


Would you be referring to my post?


Pete Thornton said:


> about the name.


Southern Steam Trains was the name of Jim Pitts business. He died last year and his website died with him. (Although we have the way-back pages: https://web.archive.org/web/20190323191525/https://www.southernsteamtrains.com/roster.htm)
I was just wondering if the OP was aware, related, or what.


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

I am registered and hope to be in Hickory. Steve (OP) is a long time friend of Jim Pitts. When I visited Jim a few years ago I was amazed at the breadth of his interest in model trains not just the Aster locomotives he sold and wrote about on his website. From another post (and I hope he doesn't mind me mentioning it) Steve will be selling some of Jim's collection and more. For narrow gauge lovers Hickory will be the place to be next week.


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

I’ll be there with contest entries.

Doc


----------



## Terry the Phantom (Jun 14, 2021)

SteaminNuc said:


> Unless my search function is malfunctioning, I see no talk about the upcoming NG convention in Hickory, NC.
> I'll be there Wednesday only, driving up in the morning, returning home at night. I'll have a sales table, look for Southern Steam Trains, at table J8. A variety of NG items.
> Hope to see you there.


Where is it located in Hickory?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

It's in the link from post #3






Hotel – 41st National Narrow Gauge Convention







41nngc.com





Greg


----------

